# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  XVIII Campeonato De Europa - Agua Dulce Masculino (18-24 Junio de 2012)

## F. Lázaro

De nuevo, la ciudad de Mérida, se convertirá en el centro mundial de la pesca durante una semana desde el 18 al 24 de junio de este año.

Durante esos días, se llevará a cabo sobre el río Guadiana el *18º Cto. de Europa de Pesca en Agua Dulce - Categoría Masculina*, en el cual se podrá ver a toda la élite de la pesca en Europa que lucharán como gladiadores sobre las aguas del Guadiana cañas en mano para alzarse con las medallas individuales y por selecciones.

Esperemos que la Selección Española, pueda alzarse con ambas medallas de oro y se queden en casa y poder resarcirse de la mala suerte del año pasado, en donde España estuvo a punto de proclamarse Campeona de Europa en Poznan (Polonia), y pese a estar empatada a puntos con Francia en la clasificación final, la mala suerte hizo que el oro fuese para Francia por dos terceros puestos, pese a que España consiguió más peso total capturado que Francia  :Frown: 

Para aquellos que deseen acudir a ver dicho evento, aquí dejo el desglose de actividades durante el campeonato:




> http://www.fepyc.es/download/Competi...oria%20(2AD11)[ES].pdf
> 
> *Programa Oficial*
> 
> Lunes 18 de junio  
> 
> 10:00  18:00 --- Entrenamiento
> 
> Martes  Miércoles 19-20 junio 
> ...


Y por supuesto, salvo causa de fuerza mayor, un servidor estará presente en ambas mangas del campeonato además de los entrenos. Intentaré traer un buen material fotográfico.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Eso es lo que yo te iba a decir... que si vas, te toca traer un buen material y esperemos que des mucha suerte a los nuestros!!
Un abrazo tio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*La otra Eurocopa se juega en Mérida*


Fuente: http://pescadordeportivo.com/

*Más de 200 deportistas de 23 países* distintos participarán esta semana en el *18 Campeonato de Europa de pesca deportiva en agua dulce*, que se disputará en el río Guadiana a su paso por Mérida.

La competición tendrá lugar el próximo fin de semana. A las 16.00 horas del domingo se darán a conocer los resultados y se entregarán los premios. Pero desde hoy ya se pueden contemplar los entrenamientos en las zonas habilitadas para los participantes, que estarán situadas en la margen izquierda del río, entre el puente del Ferrocarril y el albergue municipal. Asimismo, el jueves 21 a las 18.00 horas tendrá lugar la ceremonia de apertura en la biblioteca Delgado Valhondo.

El presidente de la Federación Extremeña de Pesca, Miguel Ramón Bonifacio, ha recalcado que cuatro de los cinco componentes del equipo español participante en el Campeonato de Europa son extremeños, lo que demuestra que la región es una verdadera potencia en todo lo relacionado con la pesca deportiva.

A su juicio, *se trata del auténtico «deporte nacional» de Extremadura*. Como ha destacado, la comunidad autónoma tiene 6.000 federados y en torno a 140.000 practicantes. También ha recalcado la importancia de acoger un campeonato de rango europeo. «Quizá sea el evento deportivo más importante que se celebre en Extremadura este año».

En la presentación del evento el director general de Deportes del Gobierno extremeño, Antonio Pedrera, ha destacado la importancia que esta modalidad deportiva tiene en la región y los beneficios que para la ciudad supondrá tener alojadas a las delegaciones participantes durante una semana.

Por su parte, el concejal de Deportes del Ayuntamiento de Mérida, Juan Carlos Perdigón, se ha mostrado convencido de que la ciudad se volcará con los participantes.

*La selección española estará conformada por:

- Antonio Peinado Rodríguez (Extremadura)
- Juan Francisco Marín Antúnez (Extremadura)
- Juan Alfonso Pardo García (Extremadura)
- Tomas Romera Pérez (Extremadura)
- Ángel Mendoza Pérez (Extremadura)
- Mario Mateos Doncel (Madrid)*

Como capitanes, Juan Antonio Rodríguez Blasco, Ángel Vicente Rodríguez Morante y Juan Francisco Marín Duran, siendo delegado del combinado nacional, José Fuentes Manchado.

*¡¡MUCHA SUERTE!!* 

Espero que además, se presente algún representante del Gobierno y/o miembro de la Casa Real como se realiza en cualquier otro deporte, sin embargo, se ve que la pesca no interesa, pese a que tenemos grandes campeones en este país, algunos de ellos con varios campeonatos del mundo en su haber, como por ejemplo J.A. Rodríguez Blasco "Curro".

Fuentes:

http://www.hoy.es/20120618/local/mer...206181438.html
http://www.marca.com/blogs/cuaderno-...pea-de-la.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, acabo de llegar de Mérida de ver la primera manga de la Eurocopa. Estoy a la espera de que me confirmen la verdadera posición de Sito, a ver qué puesto ha hecho para ya saber realmente cómo han quedado todos los españoles esta primera manga.

Hoy ha apretado bien la calor. No había demasiada temperatura, pero entre la calor, la humedad y estar al solato unas cuantas de horas, telita como se pone el cuerpo. Teníais que haber visto a todos los escandinavos, rusos, etc. embadurnados en crema solar  :Big Grin: . Si en vez de 32ºC, hubiesen hecho 40, les da algo a los pobres  :Big Grin: 

Para abrir boca, os dejo cinco fotillos, una por cada miembro de la selección española. Los pongo según estaban ubicados en las distintas zonas:

*Tomás* - Zona A (Espárragos)



*Peinado* - Zona B (El Prado)



*Juanito* - Zona C (El Prado)



*Mario* - Zona D (El Prado)



*Sito* - Zona E (Barrancas)



Luego subiré más fotos, tengo de hoy 271 creo, osea que por fotos no va a ser, jeje. Lo dicho, cuando tenga confirmación oficial de los resultados de los nuestros, los pondré aquí a la mayor brevedad, junto con otra tanda de fotografías, tanto generales del campeonato como de pescadores en concreto, por supuesto, entre ellos, los nuestros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece ser que los resultados de los nuestros son los siguientes:

Mario - 1
Juanito - 1
Peinado - 15
Sito - 15
Tomás - 17

A ver qué tal mañana...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¡¡TOMA YA!!*



*¡¡Enhorabuena Mario!! ¡¡Te lo merecías artista!! ¡¡Muchas gracias por habernos hecho disfrutar de este día inolvidable!!*

Mario lo ha clavado, 1-1 en ambas mangas, magistral!!!  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Celebrando la gran victoria de Mario Mateos con la camisa de la Selección Española de Pesca y por supuesto, la enseña nacional  :Smile: 

A partir de hoy, es... SUPER-MARIO!!  :Smile: 

Todavía no me lo creo!! Jeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Italia se lleva el Cto. de Europa por Equipos con una victoria aplastante sobre el resto de selecciones, con 26 puntos de ventaja.

Clasificación por equipos:

*1º.- Italia... 45*
2º.- Inglaterra... 71
3º.- Serbia... 76
4º.- Alemania... 80
5º.- Bélgica... 83
*6º.- España... 87*

La mala suerte de Tomás y Peinado en sus respectivos puestos nos ha privado de una medalla por equipos, en fin, qué se le va a hacer.

Tampoco nos podemos quejar... *el año pasado fuimos plata por equipos, y este año oro en individual*.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí va una primera tanda de imágenes del nuevo Campeón de Europa Individual, nuestro gran Mario Mateos Doncel, concretamente, una secuencia de la captura de uno de los múltiples "pescaditos" que le han llevado a alzarse con la medalla de oro individual con puntuación máxima, 1-1 en ambas mangas.

Buenos números tras los dos primeros controles del sábado.



Pescando con la inglesa. Revisión del bajo, todo correcto y al agua.



¡Atención! La boya se hunde repentinamente... tira... sí, la ha clavado!



Ya está cerca... Mario con la sacadera.



¡Ya es tuya!. A desanzuelarla rápido, echarla al rejón y anzuelo de vuelta al agua a por la siguiente, que el tiempo apremia...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen reportaje Lázaro, yo de este tipo de pesca no entiendo nada, cuanto cacharro hace falta.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, seguimos con los miembros de la selección española. Ahora le toca el turno a *Juan Fco. Marin Antunez*, más conocido como *"Juanito"*, que terminó en *10ª posición*, consiguiendo *puntuaciones de 1-6* en la primera y segunda manga respectivamente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nos vamos ahora al tercer clasificado por orden de la selección española. Se trata de *Jose Alfonso Pardo García*, conocido como *"Sito"*, que acabó en *43ª posición* con *puntuaciones de 15-6* en ambas mangas del campeonato.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué alegría más grande verlo en lo más alto...

Cuidado Mario, que ya mismo te hacen algún guiñol los franceses, jejejejeje  :Big Grin: 
















Fuente de las imágenes: Federación Española de Pesca y Casting: https://plus.google.com/photos/10192...985?banner=pwa

----------


## REEGE

Como están los deportistas españoles en todas las facetas...jejeje :Embarrassment:

----------

